# How to get lower stances



## PhotonGuy (Jun 17, 2016)

How's this on how to get lower stances?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 17, 2016)

Deeper stances are often the wrong thing to do.

As far as the exercises go, seems like it would work.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't like it. 
Low stance training requires that you hold a low stance and that you move within a low stance. There is no need to go as low as that guy did unless you like knee damage.

Moving while in a stance that is half the height of your casual stance will strengthen your legs without damaging your knees.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> I don't like it.
> Low stance training requires that you hold a low stance and that you move within a low stance. There is no need to go as low as that guy did unless you like knee damage.
> 
> Moving while in a stance that is half the height of your casual stance will strengthen your legs without damaging your knees.


I agree.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm all for low stuff, just not deep stuff,


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 18, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm all for low stuff, just not deep stuff,


----------



## drop bear (Jun 18, 2016)

I hate that guy. 

But yeah that will work. We do a version of that called raptor walks.

We also do side to side in horse stance. And this weird one where we sit in horse then walk forwards just using a heel and toe method.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jun 18, 2016)

Have you tried bending your knees.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 19, 2016)

drop bear said:


> I hate that guy.


Why do you hate him?


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 19, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> Why do you hate him?



Because he was a very funny, complicated man who died in 1988.
BBC - Comedy - People A-Z - Kenneth Williams


----------



## drop bear (Jun 19, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> Why do you hate him?




He is really irritating.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 20, 2016)

drop bear said:


> He is really irritating.



He's been dead 28 years.


----------



## Flatfish (Jun 20, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> He's been dead 28 years.




I think you and Drop Bear are confusing the dood in the video with the "Ohh Matron " guy....


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Flatfish said:


> I think you and Drop Bear are confusing the dood in the video with the "Ohh Matron " guy....



Ah you don't know how and why he's saying 'ooh matron'. Ever seen a Carry on film?


----------



## Flatfish (Jun 20, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Ah you don't know how and why he's saying 'ooh matron'. Ever seen a Carry on film?




No sorry, I am terrible with pop culture be it german, US or any other country's


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Flatfish said:


> No sorry, I am terrible with pop culture be it german, US or any other country's



Not 'pop culture' at all. It's a series of British comedy films the first of which was made in the 1958, the last in 1978 though one was made in 1992. There were 31 films altogether. It's unmistakably british humour, double entendres, puns,tongue in cheek comments and the sending up of just about everything from the Establishment to James Bond films. They are absolute classics. There was a stock cast of actors and actresses who were and are hugely popular here s well as fondly remembered. However the films aren't understood outside the UK much due to the unique British humour in them. However nearly all of us can and will quote from them when a saucy comment is required lol as I did above.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 21, 2016)

Tez, Drop Bear is saying he hates the guy in the video… the fact that his post came after yours didn't mean he was saying anything about your image…


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 21, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> Tez, Drop Bear is saying he hates the guy in the video… the fact that his post came after yours didn't mean he was saying anything about your image…



He should be specific then, not leave it so long and to someone else to explain. Still as he doesn't like the video guy he'll enjoy the rest lol.


----------



## Flatfish (Jun 21, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Not 'pop culture' at all. It's a series of British comedy films the first of which was made in the 1958, the last in 1978 though one was made in 1992. There were 31 films altogether. It's unmistakably british humour, double entendres, puns,tongue in cheek comments and the sending up of just about everything from the Establishment to James Bond films. They are absolute classics. There was a stock cast of actors and actresses who were and are hugely popular here s well as fondly remembered. However the films aren't understood outside the UK much due to the unique British humour in them. However nearly all of us can and will quote from them when a saucy comment is required lol as I did above.




Did not mean to offend. I meant pop culture as in "popular culture", movies, TV shows etc and as for humor....I'm german....I have none


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 21, 2016)

Flatfish said:


> Did not mean to offend. I meant pop culture as in "popular culture", movies, TV shows etc and as for humor....I'm german....I have none



I'm saying nothing, I lived in Germany for three years lol.  Where we lived is an airport now. Weeze Airport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

